# sur - de



## totor

Estimados amigos,

me temo que mi pregunta sólo de una manera colateral tenga que ver con este foro, pero después de buscar un rato, me parece que éste es el lugar más apropiado.

Cuando en francés se dice:

_Informatio,_ *sur* _informo_

¿es lo mismo que decir en español

_Informatio,_ *de* _informo_ ?

Me chers amis,

je crains que ma demande n'aie beaucoup à voir avec ce phorum, ou en tout cas d'une façon biaisé, mais après quelques recherches, je crois que celui-ci est le plus pertinent

Quand on dit en français:

_Informatio,_ *sur* _informo_

c'est la même chose que de dire en espagnol

_Informatio,_ *de* _informo_ ?


----------



## Outsider

Si es algo que leyó en un diccionario, me parece que quiere decir que se encuentra la definición de "informatio" en la entrada de "informo".


----------



## Probo

Hola Totor: Estoy un poco despistado con tu pregunta. Creo que deberías intentar poner esas expresiones en un contexto más amplio. ¿te refieres a algún comentario sobre etimología?, ¿a algún aforismo o dicho?, ¿se trata de la información de algún diccionario? Saludos.


----------



## totor

Disculpen por la falta de contexto.

Se trata de un libro sobre Google, y la autora está hablando de uno de los lemas de Google: organizar toda la información del mundo.

Por eso hace mención de la palabra en latín, y dice lo siguiente:

_Informatio, de informo, dar forma (“presentar” y “representarse”), significa en latín “concepción, explicación” y “dibujo, bosquejo”._

Pero la frase en francés dice 

_Informatio, *sur* informo_.

Entonces yo supongo que lo lógico sería decir en español: _Informatio, *de* informo_.

Yo, que no sé nada de latín, lamentablemente  (y lo bien que me vendría), entiendo que a lo que se refiere la autora es a que la palabra _Informatio, *viene de* informo_.

¿Es así?


----------



## la italianilla

Busqué ahora mismo en mi diccionario de latín, y leo (te lo escribo en italiano porqué se entiende ):

*informātĭo, informationis*:
1 raffigurazione, disegno, schizzo
2 idea, nozione, immaginazione
3 istruzione, educazione, insegnamento
4 spiegazione.

*informo, informas, informavi, informatum, informāre*:
1 formare, foggiare, plasmare, dare forma
2 rappresentare, delineare
3 educare (nel senso di istruire)
4 immaginare, formarsi (un'idea)

Pues entonces podría ser también: Informatio sur informo-> as decir "informatio" tiene más o menos la misma la misma etimología de "informo".
Es verdad que "sur" se traduce literalmente con "de", pero si fuera tú, i abría un hilo en el foro "Français Seulement" y preguntaría cuándo y en qué contexto utilizan esta frase!
Hasta luego


----------



## totor

Gracias, Italianilla, y también Outsider y Probo.

Había pensado en ponerlo en otro foro, pero creí que éste era el más apropiado.


----------



## Probo

Hola otra vez: en latín llamamos sustantivos *de*verbativos a los que proceden de un verbo, como en este caso. El autor del texto quiere hacer hincapié en la etimología última de la palabra para precisar su significado y, de ahí, la explicación que da. Por cierto, esa técnica de explicar los significados a través de la etimología es bastante peligrosa; si no se hace bien, corre uno el riesgo de meter la pata. Las expresiones que, abreviadas, has copiado serían más o menos "Informatio (viene) de _informo_); "Informatio, (construit) sur _informo_. Cura ut ualeas.


----------



## totor

Probo said:


> "Informatio (viene) de _informo_); "Informatio, (construit) sur _informo_.



Muchas gracias, Probo, y hasta otra.


----------



## la italianilla

Mi duda estaba en el hecho de que la frase no estaba escrita totalmente en latín, sino tenía una palabra de otro idioma, o sea "sur". Por eso pensé que podía ser un dicho coloquial donde se quita algo utilizando palabras de otra idioma, o también el "sur" podía ser una palabra de latín como una abreviación lingüística o una reducción del cuerpo fónico o términos del clásico también.


----------



## totor

la italianilla said:


> Mi duda estaba en el hecho de que la frase no estaba escrita totalmente en latín, sino tenía una palabra de otro idioma, o sea "sur".



Para mí, era una referencia a la procedencia de la palabra.

Pero por supuesto, tú sabes mucho más de esto que yo.


----------

